# Sir Stanley Hooker



## Timppa (Jul 8, 2017)

A fascinating life story in 30 minutes:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by4lH2whhjk_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 15, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 15, 2017)

Never enough like him. If Allison had the likes of him!
Cheers,
Wes


----------

